# dead line 4 private colleges & migration rules



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

is there any deadline 4 applying to private medical colleges? I mean late registration. What is/was the deadline 4 applying to Shifa medical college? Does anyone knows if we could migrate from one college to another and what is the process?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

There are deadlines for private medical colleges. For Shifa the application deadline this year was either in September or early October. Since there is already so much competition for admission I'm fairly certain that there is not any type of late registration.

Check out #19 in http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html
You'd have to contact the school directly to inquire about migration.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

migration is a pain in the a$$ in pakistan!


----------

